

Erik Vorhees sells SatoshiDice for 126,315 BTC - vijayboyapati
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=101902.msg2751536#msg2751536
That&#x27;s about 8-12 million dollars at current market prices.
======
vijayboyapati
That's about $8-12M dollars at the current market exchange rate.

